# Another Opinion Thread (bows)



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Looking at upgrading bow after season, kinda narrowed down between Mission Mxr, Hoyt Torrex, Bear Divergent. Bare bow. I know i need to go handle and shoot these before final decision. Anyone own these or shot them? Just looking for opinions, pros/cons. Thanks


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have shot all 3, in my opinion the Torrex is the way to go. I live 3 miles from an archery shop and know me well enough to allow me to go in and fiddle around from time to time and I enjoy shooting different bows so I go frequently. The Torrex and MXR both shot very well, and in my opinion the bear didn't quite keep up in qualities (for me at least) . Both bows had good draw cycles but the MXR letoff and backwall was very squishy/spongy in comparison to the draw cycle, valley and solid backwall of the torrex. If I had to choose between those 3 the Torrex would come out on top. Not to mention its speed ratings are very respectable. The MXR just felt almost more like a beginner bow to me.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

outdoorsaddict99 said:


> I have shot all 3, in my opinion the Torrex is the way to go. I live 3 miles from an archery shop and know me well enough to allow me to go in and fiddle around from time to time and I enjoy shooting different bows so I go frequently. The Torrex and MXR both shot very well, and in my opinion the bear didn't quite keep up in qualities (for me at least) . Both bows had good draw cycles but the MXR letoff and backwall was very squishy/spongy in comparison to the draw cycle, valley and solid backwall of the torrex. If I had to choose between those 3 the Torrex would come out on top. Not to mention its speed ratings are very respectable. The MXR just felt almost more like a beginner bow to me.


Thanks for the reply, great info. Nice that you've shot all 3. Will be testing out in February (birthday). Leaning towards the torrex xt from specs. Any other opinions around the same price range? Coming from a bear encounter 2012 model.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

aacosta said:


> Thanks for the reply, great info. Nice that you've shot all 3. Will be testing out in February (birthday). Leaning towards the torrex xt from specs. Any other opinions around the same price range? Coming from a bear encounter 2012 model.


I really like how the PSE bruteNXT shoots, very similar price range as well. that would be a close toss up for me to decide. I shoot tons and tons of bows every year, as well as buy and sell used bows/Do bow work for people out of my home "shop".


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

You just might like the mission MXR because the draw feels and shoots similarly to the draw cycle of the Encounter, obviously the grip is different and the weight balance is different, but the draw cycle feels similar to the encounters from my standpoint. In the end they are all good bows for the price range they fall into, Don't get me wrong.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks, this is a helpful starting point. Once i get them "in hand" ill have a better idea.


----------

